# Cooking a sail catfish



## FishWalton

Big sail catfish of 4 to 6 pound plus are biting artificials in the east end of Choctawhatchee Bay. Caught a bunch this morning and kept just two for a test cook. Have always heard they are not fit to eat but there is a lot of info on the Internet that they area. I do know enough to cut out as much red meat as you can.


Anyone here had any experience cooking and eating sail cat's? If so, how did it turn out and how did you cook it?


----------



## ThaFish

I have heard that they taste similar to channel cats do. I would assume that covering them in Cajun style Shorelunch & either pan frying or deep frying them would produce a pretty good meal.


----------



## feelin' wright

We had some the other day. Taste just like any freshwater cat.


----------



## FishWalton

I'm going to try tomorrow but hope to get some tips that might help. Otherwise I'll just cut out the red meat and fry like a channel cat.


----------



## 2RC's II

Cut the filet up in about 1 inch strips season with a little Tony's or Louisiana seasoning dust em in a light corn flour and fry.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Fry'em ! They are pretty good. They don't have that jelly slime to the meat like a piece of channel cat can have.


----------



## FishWalton

Had planned to fry them tomorrow but forgot about doctor appointment in Crestview and a meeting in the early afternoon, so will freeze them until I can get a good time to cook.
I did the best I could on taking the red meat out but will need to practice a little on cleaning technique to get more of the blood when I fillet them. 
I watched a guy on YouTube today cleaning one and it took a long time the way he went about it. I think the fish was 23 inches but the two fillets were small when he finished, but he got about all of the red stuff out. His technique would take some practice.


----------



## jaster

I filet mine off the skin, do not peel like fresh water cats. That takes alot of the red out! Then cut the blood line out of the middle. Takes no longer than fileting anything else. I keep any over 4lbs or so. Taste great to me!!! Fried of course!!


----------



## Smarty

Nothing special and wouldn't go out of my way to eat them. Would rather eat one tiny croaker or ground mullet fillet as opposed to a bucket full of sailcat. but that's just me.


----------



## Jason

Sails are good, just like Jaster said to clean em! The only bad thing is the cooler full of slime when you get home!!! They are really good fried in strips!!!!


----------



## FishWalton

Will remember to cut the fillets into strips rather than just fry a larger fillet. Headed down to the bay tomorrow to chase specks and reds, but will keep a couple more sails if we catch any.


----------



## jaster

Ment to mention, it is sold in the market over in Tx from what I read?


----------



## jim t

Man... this thread is disappointing. we need a report.

Jim


----------



## Sirhc

Sail cats only taste good when you bash them up and stick them in a crab pot.


----------



## FishWalton

Sirhc said:


> Sail cats only taste good when you bash them up and stick them in a crab pot.




sail cat cooking day is tomorrow here at my house. However, got a few mullet today and they will go in the grease too just in case. Sail Cat report will follow.


----------



## jaster

You will not be disappointed. I fry everyone I catch up thats over 3 lbs or so!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Cut em up into small strips and stick em in a pinfish trap.


----------



## jaster

^^^ this coming from someone who does not even eat Trout!!!


----------



## killrmack

I eat sail cats and hard heads all the time. I all ways cut out the blood line and usually make them into nuggets. I also try to let them sit in water for a few hours to help draw out any excess blood.


----------



## FishWalton

*Report time*

OK guys.....here is my report on a first timer eating sail cat. 

I did a second red meat removal, cut them up into nuggets, rolled them in Zatarain's Fish and Shrimp fry, tossed them in a cast iron dutch oven with peanut oil heated to 350 degrees, and cooked them about 7 or 8 minutes to golden brown. 

Neighbor next door working on his motor home so called him over for a sample. He said they were damn good no matter what anyone says about sail cat not being fit to eat. He's a first timer too. 

My verdict is about an 8 on a 10 scale. I think the meat texture is a little different than channel or flathead, but it's well worth the time and effort to clean them properly with as little red meat as possible.

Put them on a pot luck dinner table at the senior center and they wouldn't know the difference between a sail and a channel, except maybe those who eat a lot of channel might know something is 'fishy'.

Cooked some mullet along with the sail cat and the mullet had more red meat than the sail. Of course I always give mullet a 10. 

:thumbup:


----------



## jaster

Agree. Great meat. Easiest to filet them off the skin do not peel. Then run the knife down the middle cutting the blood line out!!


----------



## Favorite76

Sail cats are good eats, its the sea cats that are crap.


----------

